# New to the field.



## Redrager (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys. I'd like to have the chance to get out in the field and find some things, but have no idea where to go. I'm not really asking for specific locations, just what sort of habitats I would do well to look in. Any other tips?
I'm in Southern california, orange county specifically.

Thanks


----------



## Sunset (Apr 24, 2012)

wait couple mouths and head eas of where you at.


----------

